# All of a sudden I'm seeing clickbait here



## slclick (Mar 14, 2017)

Is this a function of CR or my AdBlock settings?


----------



## kaihp (Mar 14, 2017)

I run AdBlock and I'm not seeing this. I guess it's something at your end.


----------



## slclick (Mar 14, 2017)

kaihp said:


> I run AdBlock and I'm not seeing this. I guess it's something at your end.



I run it as well and there have been no changes, Hmmm


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 15, 2017)

I see nothing, and I have no ad block.


----------



## slclick (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm screwed, lol

Crazy thing is.. this is the only site where I'm getting that garbage, thus my post. (I'm not coming to CR for tech tips)

Adblock is working perfectly, custom filters or not across the WWW, except here. For me.


----------



## cellomaster27 (Mar 15, 2017)

same. I run adblock and I see the same thing. :/ Why CR?


----------



## slclick (Mar 15, 2017)

cellomaster27 said:


> same. I run adblock and I see the same thing. :/ Why CR?



I take great comfort that you are seeing this as well. At least give me a happy medium, why both Hillary's face AND silicone boobs?


----------



## Pookie (Mar 15, 2017)

Same here


----------



## Admin US West (Mar 15, 2017)

You are probably seeing advertising based on sites you have visited. 

As I understand it, a update was made to the forum software that breaks ad blockers. Thats all I know.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 15, 2017)

There is generally a way to turn off offensive ads, if you can capture the information about it, I think a ad can be blocked. There are some nasty ones that need blocking.

So far, I haven't received one.


----------



## davidj (Mar 15, 2017)

In related news, I'm now seeing a "Canon Rumors would like to send you push notifications" notification at the top of the page every time I visit, which I'm not strongly appreciating (I have a cookie deleting plugin.)


----------



## Hillsilly (Mar 15, 2017)

Having to click "Don't Allow" to the push notification box everytime I visit is a little annoying.

Otherwise, I'm ok with advertising. The site has to cover costs somehow. (I'm just surprised an evil Hilary link has come up given recent Adsense et al. policy changes.)


----------



## LDS (Mar 15, 2017)

davidj said:


> In related news, I'm now seeing a "Canon Rumors would like to send you push notifications" notification at the top of the page



I wondered what kind of push notification it needs to send. Deals?

I can bear some ads - to cover the costs of running Canon Rumors-, as long as they are not very stupid and ugly clickbaits.

But it looks targeted ads don't work so well (or may there aren't enough photo-related ones), and so we have those... which also make me very afraid of the security of those ads, because when one (the ads network, not CanonRumos) is ready to deliver that kind of contents for easy money , surely they don't care about anything else.


----------



## brad-man (Mar 15, 2017)

I have manually deleted 4 of the 6 baits via Adblocker. I couldn't bring myself to nuke two of them 8)


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 15, 2017)

Now I realize I've never accepted the offer on my Android to have this site push notifications. Maybe that's why I'm not seeing the offensive garbage.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 15, 2017)

YuengLinger said:


> Now I realize I've never accepted the offer on my Android to have this site push notifications. Maybe that's why I'm not seeing the offensive garbage.



What is pushing notifications? I am not getting any adds but did see something like you refer to and didn't respond.

Jack


----------



## slclick (Mar 15, 2017)

With a bit of right clicking using adblock I was able to force the ads out.


----------



## Click (Mar 15, 2017)

brad-man said:


> I have manually deleted 4 of the 6 baits via Adblocker. I couldn't bring myself to nuke two of them 8)



I did the same thing.


----------



## Pookie (Mar 15, 2017)

I've made absolutely no changes and all of a sudden no ads again... fishy !!!

Also, it was suggested that it was sites I've gone to but not a political site devotee... was getting HRC looking like she was dying and wardrobe malfunction click bait. None of which has any ties to my websurfing, if it were snow related and camera gear then maybe.


----------



## YuengLinger (Mar 15, 2017)

Jack Douglas said:


> YuengLinger said:
> 
> 
> > Now I realize I've never accepted the offer on my Android to have this site push notifications. Maybe that's why I'm not seeing the offensive garbage.
> ...



Ha ha, I wasn't sure either what they were, so I didn't go for it.


----------



## kaihp (Mar 15, 2017)

Pookie said:


> was getting HRC looking like she



For a moment I was wondering why Honda Racing Corporation would show up in your ads. Then it dawned on me that it was the politician you were refering to ;D


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 15, 2017)

I've been sending CR Guy info about each offensive ad. He can usually turn them off as they are identified. 

I noticed they only showed up with the Chrome browser, but not with Firefox. I removed them last night from Chrome with ad block plusand have not seen them back. I think he has caught the first batch. I have lots of B&H ads which is fine, I buy from them regularly.


----------



## slclick (Mar 15, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I've been sending CR Guy info about each offensive ad. He can usually turn them off as they are identified.
> 
> I noticed they only showed up with the Chrome browser, but not with Firefox. I removed them last night from Chrome with ad block plusand have not seen them back. I think he has caught the first batch. I have lots of B&H ads which is fine, I buy from them regularly.



Well sure, B&H is different, it's not clickbait. Why the Queen is mad about whatsherbiscuits boobs or HRC's newest wrinkles is clickbait.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 15, 2017)

These issues should sort themselves out by early next week.


----------



## davidj (Mar 16, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> These issues should sort themselves out by early next week.



Thanks


----------



## brad-man (May 14, 2017)

The clickbait is now back and it seems to greatly slow down the loading of the CR home page. Navigating within the site is the same, but the "forum" page is loading very slowly. I am using Chrome.


----------



## Click (May 14, 2017)

brad-man said:


> The clickbait is now back and it seems to greatly slow down the loading of the CR home page. Navigating within the site is the same, but the "forum" page is loading very slowly. I am using Chrome.



+1

I have the same problem.


----------



## AlanF (May 14, 2017)

Click said:


> brad-man said:
> 
> 
> > The clickbait is now back and it seems to greatly slow down the loading of the CR home page. Navigating within the site is the same, but the "forum" page is loading very slowly. I am using Chrome.
> ...



Don't bait click.


----------



## slclick (May 15, 2017)

I was wondering what I did but now I see others are seeing it as well, I'm glad it's not just me. Although beautiful women and lions aren't THAT hard to deal with. At least it's not pics of the orange guy.


----------



## Click (May 15, 2017)

AlanF said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > brad-man said:
> ...


----------



## 9VIII (May 15, 2017)

CR Backup Admin said:


> You are probably seeing advertising based on sites you have visited.
> 
> As I understand it, a update was made to the forum software that breaks ad blockers. Thats all I know.



I hate to break it to you but unless you have ads running in HTML I won't see any.

This is just using an iPad with Javascript turned off. I have no ad blocking software beyond the Safari default option to disable popups.
99.999% of my browsing is done with javascript disabled.

Only about 1 in 100 sites actually bother to serve ads to people like me.


I should thank Canon Rumors management for keeping the site reasonably clean, I remember one time when advertisement links started showing up in user written text and I complained about it, a few days later those ads were gone.
I am grateful for the respect shown to users here.


----------



## danski0224 (May 15, 2017)

I have all kinds of crap popping up when I browse on my phone using Dolphin. There is something on the bottom of the screen that keeps popping up when I scroll up, clicking on the "X" makes it open- must be a fake "X".

Home page loading can be extremely slow on the phone.

On my regular computer, I just get one banner ad, which isn't a big deal.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 15, 2017)

danski0224 said:


> I have all kinds of crap popping up when I browse on my phone using Dolphin. There is something on the bottom of the screen that keeps popping up when I scroll up, clicking on the "X" makes it open- must be a fake "X".
> 
> Home page loading can be extremely slow on the phone.
> 
> On my regular computer, I just get one banner ad, which isn't a big deal.



I just checked the popup you're talking about. you may have an issue with Dolphin. I have tested the "X" in Safari on iPhone and Chrome on Android and it closed the ad.


----------



## danski0224 (May 15, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> I just checked the popup you're talking about. you may have an issue with Dolphin. I have tested the "X" in Safari on iPhone and Chrome on Android and it closed the ad.



Certainly possible. I tried with a stylus, and I couldn't close it.

Using Firefox on my phone, the home screen takes a very long time to load. The ad at the bottom of the screen opened up and the rest of the site did not. The "X" closed the ad. Using Firefox, the site looks the same as my PC, while Dolphin reformats the layout, and I typically prefer the reformatted layout on the phone.

Same slow loading when using the included Samsung internet browser. I was able to close the ad with the X. Formatting (mobile default) is nicer than Firefox.

Same loading issues with Chrome. I was able to go to another site long before CR opened in another tab. It's been well over 2 minutes, and I'm giving up with Chrome.

I'm running stock Android 5.0 on a T-Mobile Galaxy Note 3.

The home screen also takes longer to load up on my PC at home. Other sites will load up faster.

The ad stuff has definitely impacted site performance in a negative way. My home internet is kinda sucky, but the phone usually works very well.


----------



## pwp (May 15, 2017)

I'm used to seeing CR load pretty much instantly. Since these ClickBaits have been intruding, load time has stretched out to as long as 30 seconds. 

This is Win 10 Firefox + very fast connection. The sum effect is to visit CR far less often. 

-pw


----------



## AlanF (May 15, 2017)

Firefox on my Mac is loading CR very, very slowly.


----------



## brad-man (May 15, 2017)

pwp said:


> I'm used to seeing CR load pretty much instantly. Since these ClickBaits have been intruding, load time has stretched out to as long as 30 seconds.
> 
> This is Win 10 Firefox + very fast connection. The sum effect is to visit CR far less often.
> 
> -pw



Same here with Win 10/Chrome. I hope this gets sorted out soon. I'll be visiting much less as well...


----------



## AlanF (May 15, 2017)

It's now terrible for the home page. You get straight to the forums by www.canonrumors/forum but it takes then to get back again.


----------



## pwp (May 15, 2017)

pwp said:


> I'm used to seeing CR load pretty much instantly. Since these ClickBaits have been intruding, load time has stretched out to as long as 30 seconds.
> 
> This is Win 10 Firefox + very fast connection. The sum effect is to visit CR far less often.
> 
> -pw



Yikes! It's not just a Windows thing. The same 30+seconds homepage load is happening on my brand new MBP Sierra +Firefox. Grrr. You need to get onto this CR Guy....

-pw


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 15, 2017)

The site is super slow for me too, I've contacted my server admin.


----------



## Ryananthony (May 15, 2017)

For what it's worth, on my MacBook, I have zero ads and pages load very quickly using safari. 

Using my android phone and chrome, I have a single banner at the top, and a single banner on the bottom of each page. This has always been, and hasn't changed recently. Pages also load very quickly.


----------



## danski0224 (May 16, 2017)

Site seems to be working much better now. Thanks.


----------

